# Xubuntu lässt sich nicht installieren



## Sesfontain (5. Januar 2009)

*Xubuntu lässt sich nicht installieren*

Hallo 
ich hab jetzt Xubuntu von der CD gebootet..
der Cursor überspringt das erste FEnster und geht sofort zu Language ,an der Tastatur lässt sich hier aber nichts auswählen und es bleibt auf englisch

dann kommt ein xubuntu Ladebalken im Anschluss lädt und checkt der PC etwas (kp was )
nach einer weile gehter ins xubuntu Login menü und sagt er kann das Theme nicht laden 
Daraufolgend erscheint ein Kasten in dem man usernamen und Passwort eingeben soll ,allerdings egal was ich eingegeben habe es erscheint immer die Meldung wrong passwort or Username

Wisst ihr was man hier eingeben muss??


----------



## Bauer87 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xubuntu lässt sich nicht installieren*

Es geht doch um den Start von CD? Entweder deine Tastatur sendet ungefragt Signale oder die CD ist im Eimer. Normalerweise sollte schon vor dem ersten Start gefragt werden, welche Sprache du willst. Und du wirst mit der CD auch eigentlich automatisch eingeloggt, wenn du nicht ne Taste drückst, um das zu unterbinden. Falls alles andere Versagt kannst du mit Strg+Alt+F1 bis F7 verschiedene virtuelle Terminals durchschalten (auf dem letzten läuft die GUI). Dort sollte die CD dich trotzdem eingeloggt haben. Alternativ drückst du Strg+Alt+Backspace, um die grafische Oberfläche neu zu starten. Dann könnte der automatische Login auch hier funktionieren.

Du kannst allerdings auch ohne vorherigen kompletten Start schon installieren. Dann hast du das Problem mit dem automatischen Login nicht. Außerdem (siehe anderer Thread von dir) würde ich an deiner Stelle Ubuntu (mit Gnome) nehmen, da es einfach besser unterstützt wird und durch die weitere Verbreitung auch einfacher Hilfe gibt. Zudem ist Ubuntu direkt von Canonical (die verdienen Geld damit), während Xubuntu von Fans gepflegt wird...

PS: Die CDs gibt es direkt auf Ubuntu Home Page | Ubuntu, da musst du nicht auf komische andere Seiten. Das gleiche gilt für jede andere Distribution.


----------



## Sesfontain (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xubuntu lässt sich nicht installieren*

Auch mit den Tastencombis geht nichts immer die selbe Meldung...
Deshalb werde ich mir heute mal Ubuntu downloaden ,vllt klappt das ja


----------



## Bauer87 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xubuntu lässt sich nicht installieren*

Was passiert denn, wenn du die Tastenkombinationen drückst? Wenn gar nichts passiert würde ich als Test mal Numlock an und ausschalten. Wenn auch das nicht geht, gibt es ein Problem mit der Tastatur.


----------



## Sesfontain (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xubuntu lässt sich nicht installieren*

bei strg alt alt F1 passiert nichts bei F6 geht er in komisches Menü das aussieht wie Dos und man kann Befehle dort eintippen mit F7 erhöht er das Eingabezeitlimit wieder auf 30s
jetzt hatter er eine Error Meldung angezeigt ,das vllt die CD kaputt sein könnte


----------



## Bauer87 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xubuntu lässt sich nicht installieren*

Dieses "komische Menü" ist ein Terminal. Von da aus kannst du deinen Computer komplett steuern und diese Umgebung ist nahezu Fehlerresistent. (Du kannst welche machen, abre es passieren keine). Wenn du da bist, kannst du z.B. die Grafische Oberfläche (um genau zu sein, den Display-Manager) abschalten ("/etc/init.d/gdm stop") und dann eine grafische Oberfläche starten, auf der du schon eingeloggt bist ("startx").
Ich weiß, Windows-Usern erscheint das altmodisch und nicht mehr aktuell, aber bei der Shell, die Windows mitbringt (die ist nutzlos), kann ich das verstehen. Auerdem ist es nur eine Option, schnell und direkt zu arbeiten. Es gibt (fast) immer auch ne Lösung mit Rumklicken.


----------



## Sesfontain (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xubuntu lässt sich nicht installieren*

jetzt habe ich das selbe Problem mit ubuntu ,es hat sich zwar gestartet und eingeloggt und dann habe ich auf den Installationsbutton geklickt und er hat sich installiert ,danach war ich ca 15min weg und es war kein Fenster mehr da...
Ich dachte er hatte sich jetzt installiert und hab neugestartet seitdem geht nichts mehr
es geht bis zu "the greeter application is to be crashing "dann wiederholt er den Vorgang mit checking and loading und so weiter 
von der Hdd lässt er sich nicht booten  ,da ich beim installieren nur eine Linux partition ertsellt habe


----------



## Bauer87 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xubuntu lässt sich nicht installieren*

Ob es nun installiert ist oder nicht, bzw. was auf der Platte ist, kannst du ganz einfach nach dem Start von der CD überprüfen. Du bindest unter "Orte" die Partition ein und schon siehst du, was da liegt. Wenn schon alles fertig ist, sollte auf der Partition das gleiche liegen wie auf der CD und es fehlt nur noch der Bootloader. Aber das jetzt zu erklären und wenn es das doch nicht ist. Probleme zu finden, wenn man nicht direkt ne Reakion bekommt (also davor sitzt der per Telefon), ist halt sehr schwer...

Ansonsten würde ich die Installation direkt starten und nicht erst "Ubuntu ausprobieren" wählen. Bei der Partitionierung "Use Entire Disk" und dann kann eigentlich nichts mehr schief gehen, wenn es schon erfolgreich von CD startet.


----------



## Sesfontain (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xubuntu lässt sich nicht installieren*

jetzt  mit einer anderen Tastatur geht es aber beim Linux ladebalken ,wo das teil immer gegenstößt bleibt er mit folgender Meldung hängen:
"end request i/o error ,dev sr1 sector 1431176" darunter steht:
"Buffer i/o error on device sr1 logical block 357794
davor stehen auch immer zahlen ..
Alle zahlen wechseln von FEhler zu Fehler die Meldungen bleiben gleich


----------



## Sesfontain (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xubuntu lässt sich nicht installieren*

Jetzt klappt Ubuntu nach vielen Anläufen


----------



## Bauer87 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xubuntu lässt sich nicht installieren*



Sesfontain schrieb:


> "end request i/o error ,dev sr1 sector 1431176" darunter steht:
> "Buffer i/o error on device sr1 logical block 357794



Das heißt, dass beim Lesen oder Schrieben von der Platte Fehler passieren. Mit 90% Wahrscheinlichkeit ist deine HDD kaputt. Das wird wohl keinen Sinn haben und wird mittelfristig auf jeden Fall komplett kaputt gehen.


----------



## Sesfontain (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xubuntu lässt sich nicht installieren*

jetzt geht es zum Glück und ich bin voll zufrieden mit Linux ,du hattest mit deiner Diagnose ,das die Tastatur unbemerkt Signale sendet Recht mit einer Anderen ging es


----------



## Bauer87 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xubuntu lässt sich nicht installieren*

Ich hab das erkannt, weil ich das selber mal hatte. Die Tastatur hat "getippt" sobald das Fenster offen stand und Wind drauf geblasen hat. Oder ich bin mit nem Ärmel draufgekommen. Aber wie gesagt: Der Fehler klingt nicht gut. Es könnten aber auch einfach Fehler beim zu schnellen Lesen von der CD sein. Ich weiß ja nicht, welches Devide bei dir an welchem Anschluss hängt.
PS: Wenn du mal persönlich Hilfe per Chat brauchst, jabber mich einfach an. Meine Jabber-ID steht als Yahoo-ID in meinem Forenprofil.


----------



## Sesfontain (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xubuntu lässt sich nicht installieren*

Danke für die Hilfe ,es stimmt wirklich ,ist Linux installiert macht es erstmal keine Mucken 
mich nerven ur die Ubdates es wraen gestern bei mir 216 Stück


----------

